# Win a DishPro Quad or DirecTV Phase 3!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Win a Dish Network DishPro Quad or a DirecTV Phase 3 Dish!​














DBSTalk.Com Presents The DishFade Contest!​Sponsored exclusively by *Dish Depot* and DBSTalk.com.​
*DishPro Quad* - The Dishpro Quad is a 4 output LNBF that fits on a Dish Network Dish500. It's designed to run up to 4 DishPro Receivers with no external switches (switches are built in to the LNBF). It's compatible with the following receivers: 301, 322, 501, 508, 721, 811 and 921. More *HERE*.​
*DirecTV Phase 3* - The Phase 3 dish has an 18X20" elliptical design with a triple LNB configuration. It has a built in multi-switch that allows you to connect up to 4 DirecTV receivers. The dish receives 3 satellite locations: 101, 110 and 119 degrees. More *HERE*.​_____________________________________________​
The DBSTalk.com DishFade contest instructions and rules:

*1. How to enter the contest:* Look closely at the picture at the bottom of this post. It contains a Dish 500 with a faded logo. The object of the contest is to guess which day, month and year the Dish was installed. The dish is located in San Antonio, TX. You can use *this weather chart* to help you determine the installation date.

E-Mail your guess to [email protected] along with your DBSTalk username. The person who guesses closest to the actual date will win the prize. In the event of a tie, the winner will be chosen by a random drawing of all tied participants.

2. All DBSTalk.com DishFade Contest participants are required to be registered members of DBSTalk.com to enter the Contest. While participants from around the world are allowed to play, prizes will be only awarded to residents of the United States.

***IMPORTANT***​
*In order for prizes to be awarded, the return e-mail address on the e-mail entry to the contest must be valid and match the e-mail address listed under the registered user's account. Multiple entries are not allowed and will be null and void if received. Once an entry has been submitted, no changes will be accepted.*

3. The DBSTalk.com DishFade Contest is sponsored by DBSTalk.com and *Dish Depot*. Dish Network is in no way affiliated with the DBSTalk.com DishFade Contest.

4. All rules concerning game play of the DBSTalk.com DishFade Contest are subject to modification. If modification of the rules becomes necessary, the rule changes will be posted at DBSTalk.com.

5. All decisions made by the DBSTalk.com DishFade Contest Coordinator are final.

6. Winners of any DBSTalk.com Contests are eligible to win only one time in every 12 month period. Second place finisher may continue to enter.

7. Prizes: 
*Grand Prize:* 1 (one) DishPro Quad ($152 value!). Dish Depot will ship the prize directly to the winner upon completion of the contest and verification of the contest results. Winner also has the option to have the DishPro Quad professionally installed (installation costs will *not* be covered by DBSTalk.Com or DishDepot.Com however your local dealer may have special installation incentives). *If a DirecTV subscriber wins, they may choose to receive a DirecTV Phase 3 instead of the DishPro Quad.*

*Second Place Prize* will be a DVD of the participant's choice shipped from a vendor of DBSTalk.com's choice (valued up to $25) along with a Dish Network PPV coupon.

8. Odds of winning depend on how well participants answer the question, and on the number of participants in the Contest. All entries must be received by midnight EST March 6, 2004. Prizes will be awarded during the next Charlie Chat on March 8, 2004.

***IMPORTANT***​
*We will announce the winner in the DBSTalk.Com chat room between 8-9pm EST March 8, 2004. You must be present in the chat room to win the grand prize!!!*

DBSTalk.com and *Dish Depot* will pay any shipping charges for prizes. There will be no substitution of prizes. No purchase is necessary to participate or win.

9. DBSTalk.com and *Dish Depot* staff members, employees and their immediate families and household members, while eligible to participate, are not eligible to win prizes. Participants who fall under these conditions are required to inform the DBSTalk.com DishFade Contest Coordinator of their status before entering the Contest.

10. DBSTalk.com is not responsible for weather incidents (such as ice storms) or any other acts of God that may prevent the participants from entering. DBSTalk.com and the DBSTalk.com DishFade Contest Coordinator are not responsible for entry errors or for transmission errors.

11. DBSTalk.com is in no way responsible for any problems, technical malfunctions or traffic congestion on the Internet or on the DBSTalk.com web site which may limit entries into the DBSTalk.com DishFade contest.

12. By entering the DBSTalk.com DishFade contest, participants release DBSTalk.com and Dish Depot from liability for any technical malfunction of prizes awarded, and for any damage and/or injury incurred from prizes. Prize winners agree to allow DBSTalk.com to use their name and or likeness on DBSTalk.com and/or in advertisements.

13. Any attempt by a participant to deliberately damage the DBSTalk.com web site or the Dish Depot web site or undermine the legitimate operation of the DBSTalk.com DishFade contest is a violation of criminal and civil laws. Should such an attempt be made, DBSTalk.com and Dish Depot reserve the right to seek damages from the offending participant to the fullest extent of the law.

14. Contest void where prohibited by law.

15. DBSTalk.Com and DishDepot are not responsible for delays. If stock is not available at the closing of the contest, the grand prize will be delivered as soon as it's available.

*...and finally, here is the picture. Click to make it larger. Have fun and good luck!*


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Who won the contest?


----------

